# Firefox plugin (Suche)



## kamsahsiegte (11. März 2007)

ich bin wohl zu blöd, aber ich finde den link um das plugin zu installieren nicht.

kann mir den mal bitte jemand geben, in meinem seamonkey hab ichs installiert aber im firefox noch net und da im seamonkey das wohl anders läuft kann ich auch nicht einfach was rüberkopieren

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Elfili (13. März 2007)

kamsahsiegte schrieb:


> ich bin wohl zu blöd, aber ich finde den link um das plugin zu installieren nicht.
> 
> kann mir den mal bitte jemand geben, in meinem seamonkey hab ichs installiert aber im firefox noch net und da im seamonkey das wohl anders läuft kann ich auch nicht einfach was rüberkopieren
> 
> danke für die hilfe



hier --> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/403/client-download ist der Link drauf.


----------



## kamsahsiegte (14. März 2007)

ah, dankeschön   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das aber ganz schön gut versteckt. war früher doch mal anders links oder rechts an der seite, fand ich besser so.


----------



## phatal (29. April 2007)

Nun, den Link gefunden habe ich, aber installieren kann ich es nicht...

Habe Windows neuinstalliert und wollte es wieder in meinem Firefox haben, allerdings passiert, wenn ich auf den Link klicke gar nichts. Habe nun auch mit der Suche nichts genaues gefunden, woran es liegen könnte. Hat da Jemand einen Tipp? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seraphimx (27. Juni 2007)

Besser verstecken kann mans nicht oder?? -.-"


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (27. Juni 2007)

phatal schrieb:


> Nun, den Link gefunden habe ich, aber installieren kann ich es nicht...
> 
> Habe Windows neuinstalliert und wollte es wieder in meinem Firefox haben, allerdings passiert, wenn ich auf den Link klicke gar nichts. Habe nun auch mit der Suche nichts genaues gefunden, woran es liegen könnte. Hat da Jemand einen Tipp?
> 
> ...



Rechtsklick->Speichern->Ausführen ....müsste auch gehen ...


----------



## DinViesel (28. Juni 2007)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Rechtsklick->Speichern->Ausführen ....müsste auch gehen ...



Nope is nen Script hinterlegt...

Aber bei mir funzt die Suche nicht mehr, ich komme immer nur auf die Buffed-Startseite, ohne irgendein ergebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (28. Juni 2007)

Ist eigentlich zwingend die Installation über eine Internetseite per Script notwendig, oder reicht es aus, die .xml in den searchplugins-Ordner zu kopieren/schieben?

Wenn nein: Ich habe die .xml für die Suche bei buffed.de hier zum Download bereitgestellt.

Rechtsklick auf den Link -> Ziel speichern unter

Unter XP lautet der Pfad wie folgt:

$Windowspartition -> Dokumente und Einstellungen -> $Kontoname -> Anwendungsdaten -> Mozilla -> Firefox -> Profiles -> <ZahlenUndBuchstabenGewirr>.default -> searchplugins


----------



## DinViesel (28. Juni 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich zwingend die Installation über eine Internetseite per Script notwendig, oder reicht es aus, die .xml in den searchplugins-Ordner zu kopieren/schieben?
> 
> Wenn nein: Ich habe die .xml für die Suche bei buffed.de hier zum Download bereitgestellt.
> 
> ...



jupp geht auch so - vielen Dank!


----------

